

What it really means to be a startup CTO - danshapiro
http://www.scottporad.com/2010/11/12/what-it-really-means-to-be-a-cto

======
tptacek
This sounds more like "what it means to be a startup Director of Engineering".
CTO, for what it's worth, is a bit of a vanity title. Also, CTO : Architect ::
Dir/E : Developer. Most "smart, gets things done" types don't want the A-word
in their title anymore.

------
Jabbles
A story within a story, summarised as "don't try and re-write the entire
codebase", which Joel proclaimed to be "the single worst strategic mistake
that any software company can make" 10 years ago:

<http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/fog0000000069.html>

i.e. nothing new

